# Dish RE: VIP211 DishComm Compatibility



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I saw it mentioned in one of these threads that the VIP-series recievers (211/622/722) would all be DishComm compatible shortly. I have a 211 and a 622 that I wanted to network but couldn't. I emailed Dish and asked. They responded that the 211 was not DishComm capable. Dish did not mention any plans to change this condition via a future software release, so I'm guessing it might be a hardware limitation. 

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDG said:


> Dish did not mention any plans to change this condition via a future software release, so I'm guessing it might be a hardware limitation.


The story is that it just isn't enabled yet. Likely because DishCOMM offers so much more to a DVR owner (VOD, remote scheduling, additional outlet fee), it was released there first.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

harsh said:


> The story is that it just isn't enabled yet. Likely because DishCOMM offers so much more to a DVR owner (VOD, remote scheduling, additional outlet fee), it was released there first.


Hope you're right, harsh. I'll keep checking future releases. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

From Monday's Tech Forum show:The 622/722 can use DishCOMM as a substitute for an extra phone jack. Both receivers should be plugged directly to a wall outlet (non-GFI) or HomePlug enabled power strip. Will be rolled out to all ViP receivers "in the very near future."​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> From Monday's Tech Forum show:The 622/722 can use DishCOMM as a substitute for an extra phone jack. Both receivers should be plugged directly to a wall outlet (non-GFI) or HomePlug enabled power strip. *Will be rolled out to all ViP receivers "in the very near future*."​


Thanks, BobaBird ... I'll be looking out for that release.


----------

